# Fuel leaks. Is it just me?



## iwfur25 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm on my 3rd fuel leak with my 2014 deluxe 30. It has the Ariens branded LCT 369cc engine. I like the machine in general but my garage smelling like gas is getting old.
- The fuel cap leaked from the start and still does, even with the fix-it kit they sent me. The new gasket turned rock hard after one season. I've ordered a few different rubber sheets to try to make my own this time.
- The fuel valve started dripping last year. Again an easy fix, but come on.
- This year it started dripping off the carburetor, although that may have just been crud on the needle valve since it seems to have stopped after taking it apart and cleaning. It was leaking from somewhere above the bowl gasket. Still strange because I always shut the fuel off and run the carb out before parking it, and I know the shutoff valve seals fine because it didn't drip out of the hose at all when I had the carb removed for a week. Also the bowl gasket is total garbage so I got some viton o-rings that work as a replacement. Was either that or $120 for a new carb because dog forbid we actually sell carb parts. :bs:

I find this extra annoying because I have a 2008 vintage LCT on a pressure washer and it's been trouble free. Starts on the first pull every time, no leaks, etc. I guess they started cheaping out. For example it has an automotive style screw in gas cap that clicks and everything when tight, vs the 2-tab crap cap that's on the Ariens engine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Overall the LCT engines seem to be really good, but I’m really surprised that individual carb parts aren’t available and the carb is $120 bucks. 

I think a new look Loncin carb on a toro is like 30 bucks. Both Chinese...

My local dealer always says the downside of the ariens machines are the engines.


----------



## iwfur25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Admittedly that is Ariens pricing on the whole carb. I couldn't find any parts besides the high altitude jet which I did get.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

iwfur25 said:


> I'm on my 3rd fuel leak with my 2014 deluxe 30. It has the Ariens branded LCT 369cc engine.


Are you sure its the 369cc engine?
My data says the 369cc has never been on the Deluxe 30, 
and the 2014 Deluxe 30 has a "4.5 ft/lb (291cc) Ariens AX291 engine"

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page9.html

My data could be wrong! 
or your data might be wrong..we need to figure out which one of us has the wrong info, so we can correct it, and it might inpact your carberator search..

Whats the model number of your snowblower?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## iwfur25 (Nov 21, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Are you sure its the 369cc engine?
> My data says the 369cc has never been on the Deluxe 30,
> and the 2014 Deluxe 30 has a "4.5 ft/lb (291cc) Ariens AX291 engine"
> 
> ...


I goofed, it's got to be a 2015 and it's a platinum. Model 921029. Definitely says AX369 right on top.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

After removing the float bowl from my LCT AX 414 cc carb to clean the bowl I had difficulty putting it back. It leaked from the gasket where the float bowl seals to the carb body. It is difficult to make the seal because the gasket does not set in the carb body and moves out of place when locating the bowl, working from underneath. Tried several times but it leaked each time. So I took off the carb and turned it upside down so the rubber gasket would stay in place while I positioned the bowl and tightened it up. Never leaked after that. 

All the carbs I had previously worked on had O ring seals for the float bowl that stayed in place. 

Good luck.


----------



## iwfur25 (Nov 21, 2017)

Town said:


> After removing the float bowl from my LCT AX 414 cc carb to clean the bowl I had difficulty putting it back. It leaked from the gasket where the float bowl seals to the carb body. It is difficult to make the seal because the gasket does not set in the carb body and moves out of place when locating the bowl, working from underneath. Tried several times but it leaked each time. So I took off the carb and turned it upside down so the rubber gasket would stay in place while I positioned the bowl and tightened it up. Never leaked after that.
> 
> All the carbs I had previously worked on had O ring seals for the float bowl that stayed in place.
> 
> Good luck.



For what it's worth I bet it's the same carb as my 369... I ordered o ring 1288n233 from McMaster after measuring the gasket groove and it fits pretty good. It's a lot thicker and a bit on the firm side but it didn't take too much torque on the bowl bolt to squish it down.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

carb kit # thru Ariens 20001185 cost about $23


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

If the Float Needle properly seats, and the float is properly adjusted, then fuel should be shut off long before the bowl's upper gasket is asked to do any sealing (except when the machine is tilted).


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm having same fuel shut off leak today. 921040 just 1 month out of warranty. Gas is pouring out of the fuel valve while open. Hoping Ariens will take pity on me and cover the repair under warranty.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

I replaced the fuel valve on our 921037 last fall. No leaks at all. Few weeks ago go into the garage and it smells like gas. The other day pulled the covers off and it's leaking where the valve attaches to the tank body. I was real careful not to over tighten when installing. 

Suggestions on where to get just the gasket? Don't see a reason to replace the valve as this one is not leaking. Old was was leaking from the riveted valve body itself.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

Town said:


> After removing the float bowl from my LCT AX 414 cc carb to clean the bowl I had difficulty putting it back. It leaked from the gasket where the float bowl seals to the carb body. It is difficult to make the seal because the gasket does not set in the carb body and moves out of place when locating the bowl, working from underneath. Tried several times but it leaked each time. So I took off the carb and turned it upside down so the rubber gasket would stay in place while I positioned the bowl and tightened it up. Never leaked after that.
> 
> All the carbs I had previously worked on had O ring seals for the float bowl that stayed in place.
> 
> Good luck.


I had the exact same problem with a 208cc LCT on a Compact 24. The bowl gasket is like a flimsy rubber band and nearly impossible to properly install with the carb mounted. I also had to remove the carb and installed a new gasket from a rebuild kit.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

Any suggestions where to pick up a suitable gasket for the fuel valve? Sure I can buy a new valve that will come with a new gasket, but maybe other options?


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

jsolo said:


> Any suggestions where to pick up a suitable gasket for the fuel valve? Sure I can buy a new valve that will come with a new gasket, but maybe other options?


For less than $5 delivered to your door for a brand new shut-off valve, I wouldn't try to find a gasket.


----------



## jsolo (Feb 4, 2015)

^^I wish. This one takes a 20001436 valve. It's not even the cost of the valve, more so the crappy gasket it come with. Who knows how long it's been sitting on the shelf for.


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

jsolo said:


> ^^I wish. This one takes a 20001436 valve. It's not even the cost of the valve, more so the crappy gasket it come with. Who knows how long it's been sitting on the shelf for.


How about Permatex's Right Stuff gasket maker? I've used this many times for OHV gaskets after adjusting valve lash.


----------

